

New Questions in Mobile: An Asian Perspective - bleongcw
http://www.bernardleong.com/2014/12/30/new-questions-mobile-asian-perspective/

======
lnanek2
Just doesn't seem very informed at all. The article claims third party
developers will stop writing native apps on the app store because web allows
them to avoid paying the app store revenue share. That just doesn't make any
sense.

As a third party developer I would still write native apps on the app store
even if I lost 90% of my revenue instead of just 30% because the app store is
the only way to get users. 10% of the revenue from an app with a million users
is much more than 100% of the revenue from an app with a thousand. Meanwhile
buying users via ads is only cost effective for a tiny number of apps such as
paid offline GPS, real money tournaments, etc..

~~~
bleongcw
That's not what I am saying. The argument is that if there exist a way for
third party to collect payment without the mercy of the app store coupled with
a better way to discover the app, then it is likely that the people will move
to the web app model. As of today, the native app model provides better
incentives for the developers. That does not mean things will not change.

------
ewzimm
I'm surprised there's no mention of Lenovo. They have large worldwide market
share and, unlike Xiaomi, sell well internationally with Motorola.

~~~
bleongcw
Lenovo is definitely a big player but they are barely denting the universe in
mobile like the way Xiaomi did. Lenovo commands a strong market in desktop
PCs. Yet, they are just like an average Android OEM like LG, HTC or Sony.

